# ANZSCO code to 262113 (System Administrator) ACS Help



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all, I did applied for Systems Analyst ACS assessment however I got an email right now stating: 

------
* Your "new" working experience is not aligned with the ANZSCO code 261112 (System Analyst).
However, if you have prepared to amend your ANZSCO code to 262113 (System Administrator), your company experience would be relevant and you had have 6 years for Group B.

Please advise how you would like to proceed your application. 
-------

System Administrator is not in the SOL anymore, I actually check Systems Analyst Job Description and it fit in my current work. Though my RPL consist more of System Administrator task as it was my first work during my 4 years. I am already working more than 6 years.

Please help


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all I am confused now, when I check australia immigration website. There are lots of SOL with different schedules. I also see System manager in schedule 2. does this mean i can apply for gsm?


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All, just like to complete my question:

I would like to ask if I am right in SOL - Schedule 4 System Administrator is included and it is written:

"This list applies to occupations in the State Migration Plans (StatSOL) with ANZSCO codes. This list applies to applicants for subclasses 176 (Skilled – Sponsored)"

I check 176 Skilled Sponsored Visa it says:
This visa requires you to be sponsored by an eligible relative living in Australia or nominated by a participating State or Territory government.

My brother and sisters are already permanent resident of Australia and been living for more than 10 years. They are considered as eligible relative.

Does this mean I can apply for 176 Visa. Hope anyone can help.


----------

